# Front end noise



## giossoj (Jun 27, 2005)

I just bought a 2004 frontier extended cad 2 wheel drive.
When I drive it, it makes a light cunking sound. sounds like it's coming from the front left tire area. Clunk, clunk, clunk, clunk, it's constant while I'm driving.
Any sugestions on where I should start looking for the problem??


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

giossoj said:


> I just bought a 2004 frontier extended cad 2 wheel drive.
> When I drive it, it makes a light cunking sound. sounds like it's coming from the front left tire area. Clunk, clunk, clunk, clunk, it's constant while I'm driving.
> Any sugestions on where I should start looking for the problem??


I bought my '04 new and it had a clunk that has turned into a squeak over 5k miles. I suspect mine is the torsion bar.

Does yours vary with truck speed (something associated with the rotation of the left front tire)? I think I'd left the front and spin the tires and see if you have any noise. Check for any interference between the wheel and the suspension and brake caliper. If you don't get the noise there , it may be a suspension problem. While it's up off the ground I'd check to make sure none of the suspension components are loose or look damaged.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

It could be a swaybar endlink that has snapped. I have had mine since it was new and have snapped 2 sets of endlikns, one when it had less than 10k miles. I also snapped a torsion bar at 140k miles, but it was due to corrosion (strange as it was only 3 yrs old and has never left Florida...).It made no noises to warn me, it just went.


----------

